# How hackable is Series 1 DTiVo?



## 15968 (Jan 29, 2002)

Hi all,

I just called retention and was authorized a free DVR (see here for details on calling and asking). They told me they could not guarentee what it would be (but I'm sure it will be an R15 which I don't want at this time), so they offered to allow me to go purchase whatever DVR I want and they would give me an instant credit to my account for $99 after I activate it...

So, now I'm shopping... I'm looking at getting a DVR80 (probably from ValueElectronics, but I think my Circuit City has DVR80's also) or similar Series 2 DirecTiVo with the the goal of buying another one in a couple of weeks after this one (or I may just get them both at the same time... Haven't decided (or worked it all out with my wife yet  )). The goal will be to then zipper these boxes.

My question is, I have two Series 1 DTiVos now that would be replaced by the DVR80s... Can these (The old Series 1s) be hacked and added into MRV and stuff (sorry, this may be a very basic question, but I haven't followed what all is possible on the older Series 1's). I know I'd have to get a proper NIC card for them that will work, but I'm curious what can be done (I assume the zipper doesn't work on Series 1, so I assume its more work to do these). Is it worth putting them in a room on a shelf hacked up (I would not have them tied into the sat signal though, so only what is on them now or what I could move over to them as archivers or somesuch)? Or would I be better off just selling them on eBay?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

a series one can pretty much be used for everything a S2 can except for HMO/MRV


----------



## 15968 (Jan 29, 2002)

Hmmm... So I wouldn't be able to share programming from a Series 1 to the other Series 2's in the house? This seems to severly limit what I was thinking they could be used for then...

I guess maybe I should ask... If others ahve both Series 2's and Series 1's in their homes, what are you doing with the Series 1's? Are they active receivers then?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Mike
you can do that thingy we aren't allowed to talk about here with teh series 1 shows and send them to the series 2's with tivoserver, but you can't watch shows from a series 2 on a series 1.
Think of it as 1 way MRV


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> Mike
> you can do that thingy we aren't allowed to talk about here with teh series 1 shows and send them to the series 2's with tivoserver, but you can't watch shows from a series 2 on a series 1.
> Think of it as 1 way MRV


But if they aren't hooked to sat, then a very limited one way MRV.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

well yeah..
Just a little OOTB thinking


----------

